# Dessert ravioli



## deaonna (Sep 12, 2012)

I am trying to make a dessert ravioli out of roses. I think I will need ricotta cheese, cream cheese, rose water, egg, cardamon and crushed rose petals but I am not sure. Has anyone made a rose flavored ravioli? I need to find a recipe for this with in one week. HELP PLEASE

Deaonna


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Rose Filling for Dessert Ravioli

Weight or Volume                                                                        Ingredients

4 cups                                                                                        ricotta cheese
1 1/2 cups                                                                                  rose sugar
1 teaspoon                                                                                 orange flower water

1 teaspoon                                                                                 rose water

1 teaspoon                                                                                 cardamom, ground

Procedure:

Combine all ingredients.


----------



## deaonna (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you. I was not sure if this filling I was working on would work. I am going to deep fry if that is what you think, if not the other way would be to bake. Any suggestion? I was going to take puff pastry and roll out thin score and then put filling in and then another puff pastry on top. BUT I have to make so many in this demo I thought the best way would be won ton wrappers.

Deaonna


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You said Ravioli, so use pasta sheets not puff pastry   . Try choco gnash fill, with creme anglaise  Pistachio creme with choco sauce.  Choco hazelnut filling ( Nutola) with vanilla bean creme .  choco fill with peanut cream anglaise


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

i was guessing that you would be deep frying and that is the way I would do it. You can make your own dough, or buy pasta sheets, or buy won ton wrappers. All three methods will work fine. Easiest method depends on your comfort level in making ravioli. Pasta sheets would be fastest if you are comfortable with it, if not  then won ton wrappers.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my favorite, I tweek the filing a bit and use lard instead of butter.

http://www.academiabarilla.com/ital...es/sebadas-traditional-sardinian-fritter.aspx


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I made this very early today.

Batter : 1 cup flour, 2 eggs, 1/2 cup milk , 1/2 cup orange juice, pinch salt, 2 Tbls butter. (set in fridge 2 hours)

Filling : 400g ricotta, 2 1/2/ Tbls sugar , 1/2 tsp cardamon, 1/4 cinnamon. 1/2 nutmeg, 1 tsp rose water

Made mini crepes suzette & stuffed them with filling, candied orange peel , rose syrup. Dessert being served tonight , test run.





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 13, 2012







Petals.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can't  deep  fry puff pastry.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

No deep frying for Pate Chioux.  I cannot even imagine doing that.  OR maybe used Wonton wrappers..  I love Rose Water.  I have used them in buttercream and French Macarons..  Rose water is so easy to make,  but they are available in bottles and very inexpensive..  good luck.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

You most certainly can fry Pate Choux.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

http://ruhlman.com/2009/06/pate-a-choux-cream-puff-dough/

The man knows his Choux.

Petals.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

well no one said it was impossible. Its just not the norm. Frying would definitely make Pate Choux look like Raviolis (perfect pillow shape indeed), just what the orig poster was looking for. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

